# What happened to Browning. Havn't seen them at all.



## trost66

Just wondering what happened to Browning. I havn't seen them on the show yet.


----------



## jackstock394

trost66 said:


> Just wondering what happened to Browning. I havn't seen them on the show yet.


 Jay browning and his crew prolly tired of the whole scripted-drama deal. Who could blame them.


----------



## slowp

Maybe they are working in a thinning. It is hard to get good camera shots in thinnings....:monkey:


----------



## trost66

The show is getting pretty hard to watch. The one show they had on history channel where they were trapping alligators was really bad. It was so fake. They would be shooting and alligator and everytime they go to a different angle the guy would have a different gun.


----------



## loadthestove

jackstock394 said:


> Jay browning and his crew prolly tired of the whole scripted-drama deal. Who could blame them.


 
:agree2: show has become a clown circus


----------



## Under_Pressure

I believe they said at the beginning of the season (first episode) that Browning would be on, and I thought they showed Jay Browning a bit. They will probably come in mid-season. They have done that before with the helicopter crew and maybe others. Perhaps Pihl, Rygaard, or the Alaska guys are only on for the first part of the season, or there will just be an additional crew. My guess would be that at the time they were filming, Browning wasn't doing anything interesting enough to get a full season's worth. Especially because out of all of them, they are probably the least likely to make stuff up for the cameras.


----------



## FunCast

I believe this is why Browning is not on the show so much this season.

'Ax Men' star's daughter killed by dog - CNN


----------



## FunCast

Likely has something to do with this...

"'Ax Men' star Jesse Browning's 4-year-old daughter was the tragic victim of a fatal attack by the family dog Sunday in Astoria, Oregon. The daughter, Ashlynn Anderson, was pronounced dead on arrival to Portland's Oregon Health and Science University Hospital."

Happened in late Feb.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

The show is called Ax Men because "They Could Be Killed At Any Moment" doesn't exactly roll off the tongue. :eyeroll:


----------



## LumberjkChamp

FunCast said:


> Likely has something to do with this...
> 
> "'Ax Men' star Jesse Browning's 4-year-old daughter was the tragic victim of a fatal attack by the family dog Sunday in Astoria, Oregon. The daughter, Ashlynn Anderson, was pronounced dead on arrival to Portland's Oregon Health and Science University Hospital."
> 
> Happened in late Feb.


 
I was thinking the same thing. It happened last year -but that was probably around the time this season was filmed.


----------



## Phatsupratt

On Facebook regarding that very question:


Jesse Browning: we'll be on there, we only filmed for four weeks instead of 12, so we're not gonna be on for a lil while, but we'll be on soon.


----------



## rb142

Jay was in the teaser clip, so Browning should show up next week. Seems like they must have had some down time though, since at least two of their guys were working for the other crews.


----------



## caotropheus

rb142 said:


> Jay was in the teaser clip, so Browning should show up next week. Seems like they must have had some down time though, since at least two of their guys were working for the other crews.



Indeed, I wanted to refer that point. Anyhow, it is quite convenient that Browning crew is wondering around with other crew because it will add some more spice to this soap opera!


----------



## D&B Mack

caotropheus said:


> Indeed, I wanted to refer that point. Anyhow, it is quite convenient that Browning crew is wondering around with other crew because it will add some more spice to this soap opera!


 
I can't believe DJ would leave since the big man bought him a new grille!


----------



## trost66

Why is it that few of Rygards guys are wearing long sleeve shirts when it is 100 degrees out. The one guy is setting in the cab with a long sleeve shirt on. If it is so hot take your shirt off


----------



## Vangellis

D&B Mack said:


> I can't believe DJ would leave since the big man bought him a new grille!




LMAO.
That was my first thought when I saw that last night.





Kevin


----------



## forestryworks

trost66 said:


> Why is it that few of Rygards guys are wearing long sleeve shirts when it is 100 degrees out. The one guy is setting in the cab with a long sleeve shirt on. If it is so hot take your shirt off


 
It's actually hotter with a shirt off. It's the sun exposure that gets you, not the air temp.


----------



## forestryworks

Browning only filmed for 4 weeks with the History crew. Everybody else did 12 weeks.


----------



## little possum

forestryworks said:


> It's actually hotter with a shirt off. It's the sun exposure that gets you, not the air temp.


:agree2:
If you ever watch your elders work, you will notice most of them wear long sleeve shirts. Also a benefit when there is a little breeze, the sweat will help cool you off. Or keep you cooler.


----------

